# Craftsman Router Has Decided Not to Start



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a Craftsman router (1hp, 1/4" collet) that is at least 35 years old; it was my fathers. In any case, I was test cutting dovetails last night and when I went to do another test it decided not to start. Power is good, brushes are good. This morning my first thought was that there was dust in the switch, I will check later today. Any other thoughts, suggestions, recommendations would be welcome.

Amazingly enough my wife's first suggestion was to buy a new router. No, I will not trade her for a new model.

Thanks,

Phil Stevens


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

At 35yr old the power cord could have finally flexed one too many times at the router housing or maybe at the plug? At that age it wouldn't hurt to replace the entire cord and plug. Worth a try…


----------



## spclPatrolGroup (Jun 23, 2010)

I havent seen too many routers go for 35 years, maybe because I'm not 35 years old. There isnt much to troubleshoot on a router, its basically an electric motor with handles, whatever you do, if you have an emotional attachment to it, don't bring it to sears, after working there and hearing horror stories from items we sent in for repair, I now buy tools elsewhere.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

If it isn't the cord or anything electrical with the system then it probably is either the armature is shorted or the magnets have lost their polarity and are no longer able to spin the armature. 
keep us posted


----------



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions. The router appears DOA therefore I now am now looking for a replacement. One that strikes me as a good update is: Porter Cable 893PK. I would welcome comments/opinions/recommendations.

Thanks,

Phil Stevens


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 9, 2006)

The 893 is a great router. I have one in my router table and use it every day.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

The PC 893 is great. You really can't go wrong with Porter Cable. I have several of the older model 690 series. Those are still available and are a little less expensive, but not quite as powerful. The equivalent routers from Dewalt and Bosch are also pretty nice routers.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you double check to see if the *Shaft Lock *is engaged?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Craftsman "Commercial" router that SWMBO bought for me in '74 or '75 that I still use. A few years ago, I needed to replace the switch, and got one from the Craftsman website.

A couple of days ago it wouldn't start, and I had to tweak the plug prongs to get it going. I straightened them and used a small screwdriver to slightly separate the folded metal prongs to get better contact in the receptacle. It fired right up.


----------



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

Joe:

LOL….your note started my day with a good chuckle. Yes, the shaft lock is disengaged. Thanks for the thought and it reminds me of the old dialog between a PC user and tech support. User complaining that the PC would not start and tech support suggests plugging the processor in.

Sawkerf:

Thanks for the note and you made had a very good thought. The switch is good as are the power cord prongs. I actually got it started for 10 seconds last night but it did not come up to speed and it felt as though the motor was struggling. I will check the power cord in detail this evening. Bottom line: I am shopping for a new router and if I can get this one working I will keep it as a back up.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

When the router doesn't start up, does it hum? Any signs of life at all? I just had a table fan with the same symptoms but it did hum. I'm pretty sure the fan's problem was bearings. Since it worked to 10 seconds and didn't come up to power, whatever you have is an intermittent. You said that you checked the power cord but did you actually check the whole cord with an ohm meter or did you just check the plug? You could have a broken wire in the cord (happens often with devices this old) and it is intermittently making connection but not allowing full current to be passed.

Jim


----------



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

Gentlemen:

Thank you all for your thoughts and suggestions. This morning I took the router apart and discovered that the magnets have lost their polarity. So it is time for a new router. I have ordered the Porter Cable 895PK from my friends at Amazon. I have used the router in a Woodcraft class and was impressed so having one of my own will be delightful.

Hope I can return the favor and assist some of your saw dust efforts.

Cheers,

Phil Stevens


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Retire the old router for old time's sake! Put it in a place of honor and enjoy the new one!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Phil,

If that is a Craftsman Commeercial, I nhave the same router. Mine died, and the problem is the trogger switch in the handle. It pulls a cable (sheathed between the handle and the top of the motor assy.) that pulls the actual switch. You can try tuner sapray, or do what I did: cut the cable, remove the switch and wire around it so that the router is always on. Then add a inline rocker switch (from any hardware store) or as I did, mount in a router table and use a $9 router speed switch from Harbor Freight.

If you decide to ditch the router and it's convenient for you, pm me and maybe it will be economically feasible for me to buy it for a parts machine. It's the last of the gooD Craftsman stuff.

Steve


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Get a Porter Cable!!!


----------



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

Fussy:

The router is not the commercial version. Since it was my fathers I will be keeping it for sentimental reasons.

Matt Garcia:

Have a Porter Cable 895PK on order. Thanks.


----------



## Dunnester (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a similar problem. I picked up a 2 h.p. craftsman soft start router in pretty good condition for a steal. After using it a few times, I lost its power. It is a variable speed. It still turns but even though I put it on its highest setting it never gets up to the proper speed. Any suggestions beside buying a new router. Thanks


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil,

If not mentioned, last resort it give it a couple of knocks with a hammer, the handle end, preferably rubber coated.
The switch is probably full of dust.



> I have a Craftsman router (1hp, 1/4" collet) that is at least 35 years old; it was my fathers. In any case, I was test cutting dovetails last night and when I went to do another test it decided not to start. Power is good, brushes are good. This morning my first thought was that there was dust in the switch, I will check later today. Any other thoughts, suggestions, recommendations would be welcome.
> 
> Amazingly enough my wife s first suggestion was to buy a new router. No, I will not trade her for a new model.
> 
> ...


----------

